# PS3 IR Adapter



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Just got a PS3 and want to use my DirecTV remote with it for simplicity sake. Does anyone know if I can just get a simple IR USB adapter and plug that into the PS3 USB port to do this? I realize that you can't power the PS3 on/off this way, but that isn't an issue.

Thanks,
Merg


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

They make one for Harmony remotes, not sure about others....


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yeah, I use the Harmony remote adapter. It works great.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

To the origional poster. the logitech harmony ps3 adapter is available for purchase for those that use a harmony remote for their setups. It will allow full control of all commands including powering on/off the unit.

However the DirecTV receiver won't work in the manner you want as it doesn't have the codes for the PS3 within it's code library....

To do what your asking would require you to purchase not only the adapter, but a new remote as well.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I've read that you can use the PS2 codes for the PS3 in IR mode, so that would be fine. I have seen a few remote kits on sale that have an IR adapter included with them, but would rather just use the DirecTV remote for basic controls (easy for wife and kids).

I'm just trying to find out if any IR USB adapter would work though.

- Merg


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

The Merg said:


> I've read that you can use the PS2 codes for the PS3 in IR mode, so that would be fine. I have seen a few remote kits on sale that have an IR adapter included with them, but would rather just use the DirecTV remote for basic controls (easy for wife and kids).
> 
> I'm just trying to find out if any IR USB adapter would work though.
> 
> - Merg


Again I don't think the DirecTV remote will control even an PS2 (much less a PS3) as their is no game system console IR codes in it's library (even on the latest RC65x remotes). The problem with even buying a cheap universal remote that would do it in conjunction with the cheap usb IR stick for the PS3 is not all functions will be available with that conbination. the on/off power functiomns are NOT the only ones you will be without.

The Hamony PS3 kit will work with any harmony remote model so the selections are more custimizable then one might think in terms of price point.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Again I don't think the DirecTV remote will control even an PS2 (much less a PS3) as their is no game system console IR codes in it's library (even on the latest RC65x remotes). The problem with even buying a cheap universal remote that would do it in conjunction with the cheap usb IR stick for the PS3 is not all functions will be available with that conbination. the on/off power functiomns are NOT the only ones you will be without.
> 
> The Hamony PS3 kit will work with any harmony remote model so the selections are more custimizable then one might think in terms of price point.


When I had my PS2, I was able to use the DirecTV remote. I had normal trickplay capabilities and the Menu button worked as well. Directional buttons worked for moving around the menus.

And once again, I'm fine with not having complete control over the PS3. I just need something simple that the wife and kids can use that doesn't cause me to have multiple remotes laying around. Menu, Play, Pause, Stop, FF, RW, is about all I really need.

As for using a Harmony remote, that is not an option right now (wife refuses to even consider it and not an argument I want to have right now--got some other things I need to convince her to do first ).

- Merg


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

The Merg said:


> When I had my PS2, I was able to use the DirecTV remote. I had normal trickplay capabilities and the Menu button worked as well. Directional buttons worked for moving around the menus.
> 
> And once again, I'm fine with not having complete control over the PS3. I just need something simple that the wife and kids can use that doesn't cause me to have multiple remotes laying around. Menu, Play, Pause, Stop, FF, RW, is about all I really need.
> 
> ...


If thats the case, ,it just so happened that the PS2 used one of the standard sony dvd player remote codes. In that case, you may luck out by purchasing any one of the following:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Nyko+-+...69467696&skuId=9764523&st=ps3remote&cp=1&lp=4
The next link is for the same remote as above (just depicts the IR dongle within the picture):
http://www.frys.com/product/5334648?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
Yet another option at the same price point:
http://www.frys.com/product/6350381?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

The above remote(s) comes with a USB to IR adapter dongle for the PS3. Assuming that the PS3 can use the same PS2 IR codes for command contraol this option should work for you. you simply plug in the dongle and use your DirecTV remote as you did with the PS2 IR code as you had previously done (putting the new included remote in a drawer somewhere for keepsake)....:grin:


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I can confirm that the 2010 nyko does indeed use the sony DVD code (21533) that should work with DirecTV remotes. Older nyko's use different codes which aren't in DirecTV remotes. 

I use the nyko because it's the cheapest option out there and works with just about any remote. The only thing missing is the power command. But I have to go to the unit to put a disk anyway, so it's no big deal to me.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> If thats the case, ,it just so happened that the PS2 used one of the standard sony dvd player remote codes. In that case, you may luck out by purchasing any one of the following:
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Nyko+-+...69467696&skuId=9764523&st=ps3remote&cp=1&lp=4
> The next link is for the same remote as above (just depicts the IR dongle within the picture):
> http://www.frys.com/product/5334648?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
> ...





mdavej said:


> I can confirm that the 2010 nyko does indeed use the sony DVD code (21533) that should work with DirecTV remotes. Older nyko's use different codes which aren't in DirecTV remotes.
> 
> I use the nyko because it's the cheapest option out there and works with just about any remote. The only thing missing is the power command. But I have to go to the unit to put a disk anyway, so it's no big deal to me.


That's exactly the info I was looking for. I even already had the Nyko Blue-Wave remote (yoda's recommendation) in my Save for Later basket at Amazon. You can get it there for $8 with $5 shipping. While, I wouldn't use the remote, that is a lot better than $20 or $30.

One question, I would have is if you think that any IR adapter should work? I would assume so as long as the remote sending the codes us using the correct codeset for the device. I ask because Monoprice has an IR USB adapter for under $10 with shipping. You really couldn't beat that then.

- Merg


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

It must be the nyko. There are some smarts in the USB dongle to interpret the incoming signals and talk to the PS3, so not just any one will do. Plus anything that's IrDA is usually won't work with CIR frequencies (consumer IR like remotes use).

But as I said, older nyko's won't work with that code either. I have a late 2009 version that doesn't use sony codes, but NEC codes for which there isn't a match in the DirecTV remote. So to avoid the risk of getting old stock, I'd get it from a B&M in case you need to return it. You can get them just about anywhere that sell PS3 stuff.

Also take what I say with a grain of salt. There is some risk because I have never done this with a DirecTV remote. I'm not 100% certain 21533 is in your DirecTV remote, and I have no way to test it (wrong nyko and no DirecTV). I'm basing my assumption on other reports in this thread of PS2 compatibility.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

mdavej said:


> It must be the nyko. There are some smarts in the USB dongle to interpret the incoming signals and talk to the PS3, so not just any one will do. Plus anything that's IrDA is usually won't work with CIR frequencies (consumer IR like remotes use).
> 
> But as I said, older nyko's won't work with that code either. I have a late 2009 version that doesn't use sony codes, but NEC codes for which there isn't a match in the DirecTV remote. So to avoid the risk of getting old stock, I'd get it from a B&M in case you need to return it. You can get them just about anywhere that sell PS3 stuff.
> 
> Also take what I say with a grain of salt. There is some risk because I have never done this with a DirecTV remote. I'm not 100% certain 21533 is in your DirecTV remote, and I have no way to test it (wrong nyko and no DirecTV). I'm basing my assumption on other reports in this thread of PS2 compatibility.


Well, I have the RC65 and believe I had used that code even when I had the RC32 and had my PS2 hooked up, so having the code in the remote shouldn't be an issue.

As for the version of the remote, is there any indication on the package as to when it is from?

Thanks,
Merg


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry, I don't know how to tell the difference.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

I use this from Radio Shack but it it temporarily out of stock

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3802204

I used the code for a Sony DVD for one of the universal remotes. I had to try a few codes until I got the basic functions working. I also programmed my Harmony controller via the learning function.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Sweet. Only $5! My nyko is going on ebay. I'll post all the codes and a JP1 upgrade as soon as I pick one up.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

koji68 said:


> I use this from Radio Shack but it it temporarily out of stock
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3802204
> 
> I used the code for a Sony DVD for one of the universal remotes. I had to try a few codes until I got the basic functions working. I also programmed my Harmony controller via the learning function.


Terrific. The cost just for the IR adapter is definitely worth it. Hopefully, it will be back in stock soon.

- Merg


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Merg,

It will never be back in stock since it's on clearance. Just type in your zip to check stock locally. All my local radio shack's still had plenty of them.

I can confirm that they use the same Sony DVD code (20533 or 21533) as the latest nyko. Works great and is a killer deal for $5 (thanks again, koji).

For those with one-for-all type remotes, here are the individual codes. For JP1 users, HERE is the upgrade.



Function	EFC	EFC5	Protocol	Dev	Sub	OBC
Enter	140	50332	Sony20	26	73	11
Up	190	63132	Sony20	26	73	121
Down	192	63644	Sony20	26	73	122
Right	195	64412	Sony20	26	73	124
Left	188	62620	Sony20	26	73	123
Play	174	59036	Sony20	26	73	57
Rew	044	25756	Sony20	26	73	51
Fwd	051	27548	Sony20	26	73	52
Prev	050	27292	Sony20	26	73	48
Next	046	26268	Sony20	26	73	49
Stop	178	60060	Sony20	26	73	56
Display	114	43676	Sony20	26	73	40
Top Menu	208	02204	Sony20	26	73	26
Options-Triangle	099	39836	Sony20	26	73	84
Back-Circle	178	60060	Sony20	26	73	56
View-Square	093	38300	Sony20	26	73	87
X	140	50332	Sony20	26	73	11
Select	114	43676	Sony20	26	73	40
Start	174	59036	Sony20	26	73	57
L 1	050	27292	Sony20	26	73	48
L 2	044	25756	Sony20	26	73	51
L 3	094	38558	Sony20	26	218	81
R 1	046	26268	Sony20	26	73	49
R 2	051	27548	Sony20	26	73	52
R 3	096	39070	Sony20	26	218	82


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

mdavej said:


> Merg,
> 
> It will never be back in stock since it's on clearance. Just type in your zip to check stock locally. All my local radio shack's still had plenty of them.


Aaahhh... Didn't realize that. Just checked on-line and it says my local RadioShack has it in stock. Maybe I'll grab one tomorrow.

Thanks,
Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, I just picked it up and it as a dud. I went to program the DirecTV remote and since I have a HR24/RC65RBX, it wants to program the remote itself. When selecting Sony, it does list "PlayStation 3" and two entries of "PlayStation 3" as possible models.

Selecting those does get me Play, Pause, FF, and RW, but I cannot get the Menu button to work. I did try a few codes using the "I don't know my model #", but to no avail. Unfortunately, I can't just enter in the PS2 codes that I know worked with my PS2 (the ones mdavej posted).

- Merg


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Just pick a Sony DVD player, not playstation or blu-ray.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I'll give it a try. Would be nice if I could just enter in the code.

- Merg


----------

